# Cabelas Berber Windshear Vest



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I've got a new XL Cabelas Outfitter Berber Fleece Windshear Vest. Never worn it (too big). They are like $119 new from the store.

Make me an offer, I'd like to try to get close to the new price so I can replace it or if you have one In a large I would trade!


----------

